# Handgun or Musket?



## Tio Hey Seuss (Apr 24, 2017)

I was thinking about forgoing the rifle next year in exchange for either a handgun or a smooth bore muzzleloader. 
A handgun would be nice since I tend to still hunt or stalk and it would be easier to tote around the mountains. 
On the other hand, a double barrel smooth bore could be legally used to harvest every critter there's a season for in Georgia. 
Anybody have experience hunting bear with a handgun or a musket?


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 24, 2017)

Here's what I'm going with a few times this year.  I will use it for deer or bear.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=697558&highlight=cva+optima


----------



## Killer Kyle (Apr 25, 2017)

I like Pappy's idea. Very manageable in the brush, and even at lower velocities, a 250 gr bullet packs a punch. That looks like a really fun option!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Apr 25, 2017)

I really like Pappy's idea! Very manageable tool in the brush, and even at lower velocities, a 250 bullet packs a punch! Looks like a really fun option! I wanted to ask pappy, are you shooting 90grs powder? I thought I saw that somewhere. If so, I wanted to ask if it was for the purpose of recoil, accuracy, or just personal preference? Just curious. I just started dabbling in BP a little over a year ago and am still studying up on loads and projectiles and such things.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Apr 26, 2017)

A good open sight 44 magnum would be a good challenge. Got a short barreled ruger that I'm gone carry some this year so well see.


----------



## 660griz (May 5, 2017)

A handgun for sure. Faster follow up shot...if needed.


----------

